# Making Games



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 21, 2010)

Kapton Jack and I are making some games and we need characters so GUESTSTARS GOGOGO. Name, appearance, attacks are all necessary, put more if you wish.

We might also post updates and crap about the games so.

BTW THEY ARE NOT THE SAME GAME AND YOU MUST SIGN UP FOR THEM SEPERATELY.

EDIT: Since you guys have been asking for more information here you go. DOUBLE EDIT: Even more!

My game is going to be made in GM8. It will probably take a while to do. It's very random and kind of Metroid-vania styled--meaning a not-entirely-linear platformer. The genre is not exactly comedy, but not quite serious. It's neither light nor dark. The story is basically this: the former greatest hero in the world (Jack) goes crazy and tries to take over, and a young man named Indigo must stop him.

You can specify whether you want to be a PLAYABLE ALLY, a NON-PLAYABLE ALLY, or A BOSS.

You will need voice acting of the following kinds:
Fighting: grunts and shouts and such, maybe saying the names of some spells or something if you have any.
Platforming: quieter grunts for climbing and whatever.
Dialogue: reactions, such as "Yay!" and "Huh?!" and "Aww, damn..." and crap like that.
Other: I will tell you personally what these lines will be. They'll usually be speech and such.

I'll have a super-specific list of everything needed later.

You should specify your:

NAME
GENDER
POSITION (ally or enemy) (optional)
WEAPONS
ATTACKS (you need from 1 to 3 special attacks and a bunch of regular attacks)
VOICE ACTING (do you want to do it yourself or get me to do it?)

ALSO ALSO THIS IS IMPORTANT you might want to give me appearance or it will be RANDOM R-R-R-RANDOM also maybe give me an age or something. Minor details.


A LIST OF ALL ACCEPTED CHARACTERS IN MY GAME IS AS FOLLOWS
Indigo von Sofa(Cap'n Sofa) (Ally) Found at INDIGO'S MANSION. Weapons are SCIMITAR, SCARF, CANE, and ICE POWERS.
Jack (Kapton Jack) (Boss (Final)) Found at JACK'S CASTLE, WEST TOWER PINNACLE. Weapons are A CRAPTON OF SWORDS and also LASERS and a JAROODA.
Ax (Not on TCoD) (Boss turned ally) Found at AQUAPOLIS LABORATORY. Weapons are BALISONG, ANACONDA, and GRENADE LAUNCHER.
Voyt (Not on TCoD) (Ally) Found at GENERITOWN BAR. Weapon is SEXY BASS.
Lenny (unicorn pandemic) (Boss) Found at LENNY'S TOWER. Weapons are MACE and LASERS.
The Organist (Not on TCoD) (Boss) Found at MIERDA SANTA MUSIC HALL. Weapon is DEATH ORGAN.
Name Unknown (Not on TCoD) (Boss turned ally) Found at PENUMBRA TOWER. Weapons are CHAINS.
St. Christopher (St. Christopher) (Boss) Found at JACK'S CASTLE, EAST TOWER PINNACLE. Weapons are POKEMON IN SIGNATURE.
Den (Ketsu) (Boss turned ally) Found at LIGHTNING TEMPLE. Weapons are LIGHTNING STAFF and LIGHTNING POWERS.
Blaise T'oise (Blastoise) (Ally) Found at FORETTON. Weapons are PEARL DAGGER/SNAKE and ICE POWERS.
AND A FEW MORE PEOPLE

PENDING CHARACTERS (needs moar info)
CHARLEH (Steele)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 21, 2010)

By games, I'm guessing you mean a flash game?


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Kapton Jack and I are making some games and we need characters so GUESTSTARS GOGOGO. Name, appearance, attacks are all necessary, put more if you wish.
> 
> We might also post updates and crap about the games so.


VWING!!!! 
Kappn Jack has entered said thread.
HERRO, this is totally real. If you wish to be a playable character, taunts and voice clips may be necessary. I don't know about Sofa's game, but mine will take forever. I'll post a separate thread once I get a sufficient amount of characters/sketches/maps/attack details and the like. 

PLEASE CONTRIBUTE! These games could be amazing. :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 21, 2010)

No idea for a character yet, but I'm interested. Could you give me more specific information?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 21, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> No idea for a character yet, but I'm interested. Could you give me more specific information?


----------



## Green (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude.

_You know I'm in._

Put me in as some guy with sazandora. I'll have a ref of myself up for you soon.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 21, 2010)

Updated the first post with some more info on my game, Jack should be posting something soon.


----------



## Green (Oct 21, 2010)

I could help y'all if you give me enough info.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd be interested (and able to do my own voice acting), but could I get more details on the game?  'Metroid-vanilla' is an okay start, but is this a comedy, serious, realistic, fantastic, far future, near future, what?  And for voices, do you hand out dialogue, do you want fighting/hitting noises, how campy can we get?...

(Gamemaker for the win!)


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> No idea for a character yet, but I'm interested. Could you give me more specific information?


More specific for my game:
It's a fighting/puzzle/platformer/beat um up game. Your character is supposed to be a cartoon version of yourself only, much more badass. I'll need weapons. These could be your own design (PICTURES ARE THE KEY), or real weapons. I'll need taunts. A taunt is something like... In TF2, the Scout says some random shit to make the idiot he stole from feel dumber. Like... WAVE BUH BYE TO YOUR SECRET CRAP, DUMBASS!!! And the like. Motions would be helpful. Special attacks needed, something like... say your weapon was a... *RIFLE*!!! Then you would say... 
Character whips out rifle, smashes it into the opponent, kicks then back, fires 2 shots, JUMPS UP, points down, ZOOM IN ON FACE and FIRE KILL BLOW. 
For a RAGE MODE (when the character is at less 20% of health), you would say...
Character runs up to, and kicks opponent into the wall, pulls out _WEAPON OF CHOICE_ and _Attacking verb of the weapon of choice_ the enemy. While all glowing with an aura of _COLOR_ and covered in blood.
Or something. 
For POWER SPECIALS:
Sofa's is such:
Turn into a giant couch that opens at the seat cushions like a mouth and spits flaming arm chairs all across the screen.
*GETTING BACK TO DESIGNS
*
The height shouldn't be too specific. Like tall, short, medium, JESUS CHRIST WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF GROWTH HORMONES HAVE YOU BEEN TAKING, and of course: CAPTAIN ATOM!!!! 
Clothing should be descriptive, AGAIN I'M MAKING A GAME, I NEED PICTURES!!!! 
but if you can say: 
_The character is a tall male, above average. Spikey dark brown hair, that covers the eyebrows, and part of the eyes. Small, but intelligent looking glasses. A gray checkered hoodie, with the hood worn down, so you can see the entire head. Black jeans, and shoes like the ones at REFERENCE LINK_
Color is the only thing that truly needs to be defined if you wish to submit black and white drawing.
PLEASE, FOR THE LOVE OF JESUS CHRIST AND HIS FUCKING AUNT SADIE, BE DESCRIPTIVE! 1 SENTENCE LIKE "uhh.. tall and brown hair with a shirt and pants." YOU WILL BE PUT IN THE GAME LOOKING LIKE A GREY AMORPHOUS BLOB!!!

Hope this was useful. Follow these and your character should be playable in the final release.
If anything needs to be clarified: PLEASE ASK!



ALSO: I'm not adding pokemon into the game. POKEMON LIKE CREATURES. But not actual pokemon. Pokemon items. BUT NOT POKEMON. Keep this in mind.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

ole_schooler said:


> I'd be interested (and able to do my own voice acting), but could I get more details on the game?  'Metroid-vanilla' is an okay start, but is this a comedy, serious, realistic, fantastic, far future, near future, what?  And for voices, do you hand out dialogue, do you want fighting/hitting noises, how campy can we get?...
> 
> (Gamemaker for the win!)


Mine is a comedy, like: oh my fucking god, he just got shot and he's dying, but in his dying moments he spewed out rainbows from his anus. It's a random, not TOO linear platformer set around any time period. Full story coming once I get the engine working. And as for hitting noises, it can be as off the wall as you want.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 21, 2010)

EVEN MORE SPECIFIC STUFF IN FIRST POST and more coming later so go look there if you want to be in game.

I like how Jack made his good character description a combination of how the two of us look in real life. XD


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> EVEN MORE SPECIFIC STUFF IN FIRST POST and more coming later so go look there if you want to be in game.
> 
> I like how Jack made his good character description a combination of how the two of us look in real life. XD


Do you mean....



Kapton Jack said:


> AMORPHOUS BLOB!!!!


No but fo srs. Be good with characters or you might just get thrown into the crowd of generics that get kilt.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 21, 2010)

NAME - Blaise T'oise aka Blast Toys (either is fine!)
GENDER - 
POSITION - ally

WEAPONS - 
ATTACKS
VOICE ACTING (do you want to do it yourself or get me to do it?)

finish this later, doing sketches atm


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> NAME - Blaise T'oise aka Blast Toys (either is fine!)
> GENDER -
> POSITION - ally
> 
> ...


Is this for both games?


----------



## Chopsuey (Oct 21, 2010)

Count me in. I always wanted to be part of a video game.

NAME: CHARLEH (Or Charlie. D:)
AGE: 13
APPEARANCE:
GENDER: Male.
POSITION: Enemy.
WEAPONS: Switchblade and uh... how about a potato gun (IDAHO SPIRIT YEAH)... with a scope like a sniper rifle. 
ATTACKS: Fire potato gun, attack with switchblade, scissor kick.
RAGE ATTACK: Throws opponent into the nearest obstacle, then pounces on and attacks with switchblade.
SPECIAL:
TAUNTS: "Ready for a magic trick?! I'm gonna make your head dissapear!", "THE GAME. YOU JUST LOST IT.".
VOICE ACTING: I'd like to do it myself, but you'll have to walk me through it. I've never voiced anything.


----------



## Green (Oct 21, 2010)

NAME: ST. CHRISTOPHER
GENDER: male
POSITION: LIKE A BOSS
WEAPONS: A BIG SAZANDORA (THE THING IN MY AVATAR)
ATTACKS: (later dude, k)
VOICE ACTING: I'LL DO IT MYSELF


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

People seem to like the style of having to reply to specific sections. So, for my game, please include:
NAME:
AGE:
APPEARANCE:
WEAPONS:
RAGE ATTACK:
SPECIAL:
TAUNTS:
VOICE ACTING:
And leave in Yes/No: Do you want to be selectable for 2 player battle?
*SKETCHES! SKETCHES! SKETCHES!*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 21, 2010)

WHAT I EDITED THE FIRST POST NO WAY

Also all stuff so far is accepted, just give me appearance and I'll note it and MAYBE TRY TO MAKE SPRITES IN THE NEAR-ISH FUTURE WHOA


----------



## Superbird (Oct 21, 2010)

*NAME:* Superbird
*AGE:* Unknown, but less than 20.
*GENDER:* Male
*APPEARENCE:* Tan pants, dark blue shirt/ hooded sweater with red+white stripe down shoulders
*POSITION* Evil Boss/rematch?
*WEAPONS* Metal wings/jetpack/thing...y...
Magic wand...thingy...(Not harry potter wand--Kinda like a thick stick with a translucent globe at the end)
*ATTACKS:*Melee, Stay in the air dodging things, magic shield, ball/blast of energy, _Wand boomerang, Energy beam, energy grenade_. RAGE ATTAGK: Gigantic wind; Player must, like, grab onto something to avoid being blown into the spiked wall
*TAUNTS:* Just improvise with some air-related stuff, I guess.
*VOICE ACTING:* I ain't doin' it.

Is this okay?


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Superbird said:


> *NAME:* Superbird
> *AGE:* Unknown, but less than 20.
> *GENDER:* Male
> *APPEARENCE:* Tan pants, dark blue shirt/ hooded sweater with red+white stripe down shoulders
> ...


FLERT DERT. This is fine. I'll work on sketches tomorrow in history. SOFA YOU DIDN'T SEE THIS D:<


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

Also! SECOND PAGE D:< YOU KNOW YOU LOVE IT!


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

I have finished the CONCEPTUAL ART OF SOFA'S VS PICTUR:






*MAWDZ MERGE DIS WITH THE 2 ABOVE 
KTHXBAI*


----------



## Green (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 22, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> Yes.


Yes to the thing about sofa?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 22, 2010)

NAME Den
GENDER Ambiguous
POSITION Whatever you want
WEAPONS A staff. An _electric_ staff.
ATTACKS Special:
1) Generic lighting ball shooting
2) Creates a whip of electricity that can trap enemies/the player.
3) A screen wide electric blast. Leaves Den stunned afterward.

Other:
Hit with staff, trip, punch, you know that kind of stuff.
VOICE ACTING Let's see if the voice I used for Jun is just as ambiguous as it is ran through UTAU.

I am a woman of little time and little ability to draw, so, for your own sake:
Den's body is slim, undefined, and prone to letting off sparks. Its hair is nothing but blue plasma and his eyes just blue light. It is pale, almost to the point of being see-through and cloves with snaking, glowing blue lines. Its clothes too are blue, but with glowing yellow lines also throughout them. Its hands are claw-like and made of blue plasma, as are its feet.

Its staff is just glowing white.

NAME: Ketsu
AGE: 14
APPEARANCE: Ketsu is of average build and average speed. She has short, chopped dark brown hair and blue-green eyes. A pair of glasses (with rectangular frames) can always be found on her face and she's blind without them. She wears a simple pale green shirt with 3 quarter sleeves and a regular pair of jeans. She also wears a pair of heavy brown boots that were made for walking and stomping.
WEAPONS: A very blunt, very heavy, doorstopper of a book.
RAGE ATTACK: Glows with a deep blue and summons a demon from the book. The demon then attacks in her place, dealing twice as much damage but taking twice as much damage.
SPECIAL: Sings J-Pop that blows people away. Literally.
TAUNTS: I don't know. Some nerdy stuff I'll ab lib.
VOICE ACTING: Yes.
And leave in Yes/No: Yes


----------



## .... (Oct 22, 2010)

For Kapton Jack's game:

NAME: Leo
AGE: about 13
GENDER: Male
APPEARANCE: Leo is a relatively tall underweight boy with brown slightly-longer-than-average-length hair and pale skin. He usually has his glasses on constantly and has brown eyes. Leo usually wears an orange jacket and brown hiking boots.
WEAPONS: boomerang, bow, electricity
RAGE ATTACK: Leo shoots electricity everywhere within a fifty-mile radius while smiling. (like Discharge)
SPECIAL: Leo throws the boomerang at an enemy. Leo picks up his bow and aims carefully, jumping into the air before firing. Leo can also shoot a ball of concentrated electricity at an enemy.
TAUNTS: "Wow. You suck more than I do." "Also, you suck." "Did I mention that you suck?" 
VOICE ACTING: you do it :3
And leave in Yes/No: yes


----------



## Green (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 22, 2010)

It is a mostly accurate picture of me in real life, actually.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALSO KETSU

WHAT ABOUT VOICE ACTING


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 22, 2010)

I said I would do it.

I'm even going to use my guy-ish voice!


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 22, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> I'm even going to use my guy-ish voice!


Damn sexy XD


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, first post updated with confirmed and pending characters for my game (and NOT Jack's). Anybody on the pending list needs to complete their profile, and more people need to sign on.

And even though you're on the confirmed list, Chris, you still need to give me an attack list.

Steele, what kind of computer do you have? I can probably help with the voice acting stuff.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 22, 2010)

This seems amusing. When it isn't 1 in the morning I'll type up a character or something of some sorts.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Sketches:
Den
Den
Den

Ketsu

Bad art is bad, but you get the idea.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool drawings. I actually did a drawing of how I think Den looked and it was honestly pretty similar. Except my version had a badass trenchcoat. I would show you but my scanner is being crappy so D:

_psst can I give Den a trenchcoat or am I not allowed?_

EDIT: ALSO I FORGOT I AM WORKING ON SOME SPRITES AND ALSO A MAP AND IT'S COOL kthxbai

EDIT2LOLIMPORTANT: Do these look alright to you?
 Thanks Imageshack.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 22, 2010)

YES!!! 
@Ketsu: Thats not half bad. I did need another boss. GOGOGO
@SOFA: FTW man. Nice change on the shading since you made them at school
THREAD MUST BE ACTIVE FOR NOW D:<


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 22, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Cool drawings. I actually did a drawing of how I think Den looked and it was honestly pretty similar. Except my version had a badass trenchcoat. I would show you but my scanner is being crappy so D:
> 
> _psst can I give Den a trenchcoat or am I not allowed?_
> 
> ...


I'm so torn right now. On one hand, I'd like to show off the lines on its arms, on the other, badass trenchcoats are badass. It's fine with me if you want a trenchcoat, I guess.

And the sprites look pretty good. At little bit ridged for a resting platformer sprite, though.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 23, 2010)

LOOK FACESHEET FOR MAIN CHARACTER



More of these things to come as well as maybe the first level tileset.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2010)

NAME - Blaise T'oise aka Blast Toys (either is fine!)
GENDER - 
POSITION - ally
WEAPONS - Pearl Dagger (turns into snake if thrown)
ATTACKS - Basic Stab, Throw Dagger, Freeze Magic
VOICE ACTING - Perhaps. Not gonna be great quality, though.

NAME: Blaise T'oise aka Blast Toys (either is fine!)
AGE: 15
APPEARANCE: here
 WEAPONS: here
 RAGE ATTACK: Chants and summons an ice golem that attacks by swinging its arms wildly. Powerful but extremely weak for such a large thing. About twice the height of a tall character.
SPECIAL: Watery tentacles spread from Blaise's body and attack everything within a few feet.
TAUNTS: 'Um, your face?' 'Let's get started.' 'Showtime.'
VOICE ACTING: Perhaps. Not gonna be great quality, though. 
And leave in *Yes*/No: Do you want to be selectable for 2 player battle?

Is everything in order?


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 23, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> NAME - Blaise T'oise aka Blast Toys (either is fine!)
> GENDER -
> POSITION - ally
> WEAPONS - Pearl Dagger (turns into snake if thrown)
> ...


APPROVED!!!


----------



## .... (Oct 23, 2010)

NAME: Leo
AGE: about 13
GENDER: Male
APPEARANCE: Leo is a relatively tall underweight boy with brown slightly-longer-than-average-length hair and pale skin. He usually has his glasses on constantly and has brown eyes. Leo usually wears an orange jacket and brown hiking boots.
WEAPONS: boomerang, bow, electricity
RAGE ATTACK: Leo shoots electricity everywhere within a fifty-mile radius while smiling. (like Discharge)
SPECIAL: Leo throws the boomerang at an enemy. Leo picks up his bow and aims carefully, jumping into the air before firing. Leo can also shoot a ball of concentrated electricity at an enemy.
TAUNTS: "Wow. You suck more than I do." "Also, you suck." "Did I mention that you suck?" 
VOICE ACTING: you do it :3
And leave in Yes/No: yes


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 23, 2010)

GUESS WHAT

I UPDATED MY FACE SHEET AND ALSO DID JACK AND DEN


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 23, 2010)

Mawile said:


> NAME: Leo
> AGE: about 13
> GENDER: Male
> APPEARANCE: Leo is a relatively tall underweight boy with brown slightly-longer-than-average-length hair and pale skin. He usually has his glasses on constantly and has brown eyes. Leo usually wears an orange jacket and brown hiking boots.
> ...


Approved.


----------



## Green (Oct 23, 2010)

NAME- St. Christopher
GENDER- Male
POSITION- ally
WEAPONS- pokemon in signature (Crush, Roa, Zuruki, Neci, Sniper, Blackjack)
ATTACKS- Sends out a pokemon to attack. Crush uses dragon pulse, Roa transforms into enemy and attacks, Zuruki uses brick break, Neci uses drill peck, Sniper uses cross poison, and Blackjack uses ice punch.
VOICE ACTING- I'll do my voices. You can use the in-game cries for my pokemon.

:D


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 23, 2010)

Just to say: I plan on making THE PROTAGONIST this weekend. I should have a craptastical platforming engine by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 23, 2010)

Working on BLINKING ANIMATIONS and IDLE ANIMATIONS right now, gonna try to start WALKING ANIMATIONS soon enough. Also going to make TEXT and maybe provide you guys with a sample cutscene.

Also, new faces: AX



New characters = still welcome.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 23, 2010)

NEW CHARACTER:

Name: Kyle
Age: 12-13
Gender: Male
Appearance: About 5 and a half feet tall, relatively thin without being a stick. Has shaggy, moderate-length brown hair and brown eyes and a fairly angular face. Wears a sweatshirt and jeans and tennis shoes.
Personality: Introverted nerd.
Alignment: Tends to swap back and forth depending on who's being less dickish to him today
Weapons: Laptop, Stun Ray, Laser gun
Attacks: Smacks people with closed laptop, paralyses with stun gun, blasts a beam with laser gun.
RAGE ATTACK: Overvolts the batteries in his laser gun, causing it to explode with lasery goodness.
Taunts/Sayings: "That's what you get for calling me a nerd!" "Geez, that guy is tougher than quantum physics!" "EAT LASER JERKS!"
Voice Acting: You do it. Squeaky high voice preferred.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 23, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> NEW CHARACTER:
> 
> Name: Kyle
> Age: 12-13
> ...


Alright, sounds good to me.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 24, 2010)

WHAT THE CRAP, NO POSTS RECENTLY!?!?!?!


----------



## Risingbadge (Oct 25, 2010)

*BOSS BATTLE*

*Name:* Raijingu Baj (NOTE: He is not actually Japanese, just a weaboo faggot.)
*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Male
*Appearance:* About 5'11", just a bit muscular (with an evenly muscular waist; think Strongman competition, not Mr. Universe). White suit pants, white short-sleeve undershirt, black suit vest, black tie. Brown ponytail, down to his lower back.
*Personality:* Complete blowhard. Overly dramatic in all circumstances, and dedicated to making his life and those around him a beautiful story. Comes off as a bit gay, but is not at all.
*Position:* Enemy at first, but with a baaaad, _bad_ case of Blue and Orange Morality. He follows a loosely-defined code: "The most beautiful story is the one that I'll read!" (Basically, anyone who is true to themselves and confident in what they believe earns his approval, be they a hero or a mass-murderer. If/when the hero fits that description, Raijingu may join him later.)
*Weapons:* Magic cards(?), magic giant pencil.
*Attacks:* Begins the fight with a KH Chain of Memories-style card battle, but this is a joke; he drops it when he realizes it's not actually doing anything. Then he uses his pencil to draw throwing knives, hurling them at the player. He can also draw a fire-breathing dragon which launches a stream of fire; this has to be stopped before it's completed, or it does severe damage. Occasionally he draws a pink scythe--another KH homage--which materializes in a shower of cherry blossom petals; he then wields it for a while, launching strong downward strikes and hooks, before it disappears. In addition, He can parry close-quarters attacks and has a variety of physical moves when close, and he can swing the eraser end of his pencil at the player to send him flying.
*Ultimate attack:* Draws a copy of the player, who he then commands to fight you; but the copy, being exactly like the original, obviously wants to fight Raijingu, and so it does. He takes a little bit of damage before finally grabbing the copy by the neck and hurling it at the player, causing it to vanish in a puff of ashen lead upon contact with either the player or any surface. The attack is fast and powerful, but can be dodged with good timing, and Raijingu can be damaged both while summoning and fighting with the copy.
*Taunts/Sayings:*
(Battle start) "Show me how funky-strong is your fight!"
(Idle taunt) "Your story could use an editor..."
(Pelvic thrust taunt) "_Mmm, oh baby~_"
(Ultimate attack) "Aha, I have a _novel_ idea..."
*Voice Acting:* I can take care of it, just let me know what you need and when.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 25, 2010)

Risingbadge said:


> *BOSS BATTLE*
> 
> *Name:* Raijingu Baj (NOTE: He is not actually Japanese, just a weaboo faggot.)
> *Age:* 22
> ...


PERFECT APPLICATION! I'll try and do all this, the copying code may be more than I can handle though :|


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 25, 2010)

Risingbadge said:


> *BOSS BATTLE*
> 
> *Name:* Raijingu Baj (NOTE: He is not actually Japanese, just a weaboo faggot.)
> *Age:* 22
> ...


PERFECT APPLICATION! I'll try and do all this, the copying code may be more than I can handle though :|


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 26, 2010)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 26, 2010)

Note: You can delete posts on this forum.


----------



## Risingbadge (Oct 26, 2010)

Kapton Jack said:


> PERFECT APPLICATION! I'll try and do all this, the copying code may be more than I can handle though :|


Oh yeah, there's a few playable characters, aren't there? Hm... Well, let me know if you need a different attack. I can cook something up.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 26, 2010)

I will soon be working on some *Boss Ai*. 
In order:
1. SOFA
2. Adam
3. Lenny
4. RisingBadge
5 +. Everyone else.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 27, 2010)

So, I've done some spritework but not enough to show you guys yet so :/

Anyway, I've started to pick out boss themes and these work so far:

DEN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XqZFqVbtns&feature=related
ST. CHRISTOPHER: http://www.youtube.com/user/RadiantMiku#p/u/6/cp3FtEaV7tQ
JACK: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/328239
AX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK329NBj55M&feature=related
THE ORGANIST: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/359812
(NAME UNKOWN): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jduZjaDs9Vk
LENNY: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKE7aCKYfLc&feature=related and an 18 Hz frequency laid over it to scare people
GILLIDYR (I think that was the name, he applied today at school): http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/359230


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone want to control a giant Mech? If anyone has ever played I wanna be the (FUCK FUCK FUCKING FUCK) guy, I'm making a Mecha Birdo style boss.


----------



## Green (Nov 2, 2010)

*SOFA'S GAME*

NAME- St. Christopher
GENDER- Male
POSITION- ally
WEAPONS- pokemon in signature (Crush, Roa, Zuruki, Neci, Sniper, Blackjack)
ATTACKS- Sends out a pokemon to attack. Crush uses dragon pulse, Roa transforms into enemy and attacks, Zuruki uses brick break, Neci uses drill peck, Sniper uses cross poison, and Blackjack uses ice punch.
VOICE ACTING- I'll do my voices. You can use the in-game cries for my pokemon.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, signing up for both, I suppose...

NAME Cleo
GENDER Female
POSITION Don't care, slight preference for boss
WEAPONS A quarterstaff and an infinite number of hats
ATTACKS 
Regular:  Jab, hit, and block with staff;  explosive hats occasionally thrown
Special:
1) Flip a hat onto the end of the staff, spin it, then sling it at super speed
2) Jump attack, stun hit with staff (crippling?)
3) An explosive wave of hats, rippling outward
VOICE ACTING I can do my own
Appearance: Average height, twenty-something, hair is long and brown (when un-hatted), in a suit
Wears only one hat at a time, but changes (fedora, top hat, tricorn, beanie, cowboy, Viking horns, etc.)  Clothes may or may not change based on hat.

NAME: Cleo
AGE: 20-something
APPEARANCE: Average height, thin.  Long brown hair, mostly covered by a pile of hats. Wears a black and red suit.
WEAPONS: Quarterstaff, as well as an infinite number of hats.
RAGE ATTACK: Arm-breaking swing from the quarterstaff.
SPECIAL: Hat-avalanche.
TAUNTS: "Careful, you make me break my staff, I get a new one made from your spine!"  "Hey, baldy, try something with felt."  "Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome my hat is."
VOICE ACTING: Can do
And leave in Yes/No: Sure?  Don't care...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris and ole_schooler APPROVED.

Will probably get some sprites done soon.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 4, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> So, I've done some spritework but not enough to show you guys yet so :/
> 
> Anyway, I've started to pick out boss themes and these work so far:
> 
> ...


I think Gillidyr or whatever's theme should be:http://www.youtube.com/user/KaptonJack#p/f/17/46PXaJxzuDE

HELL YES/YES


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 4, 2010)

WE ARE NOT DOING THAT JUST BECAUSE HE IS A MORMON

although that would be a really funny extra to put somewhere so THERE IS HOPE FOR YOU YET MORMON JESUS


----------



## Green (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the best theme.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay guys, I've made some noticeable progress on the game. For 1, I took about a half hour and made a small glitch-fest of an engine. But hey, what else is there to do in Western Lit? 
http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/d12912d2ef48c643f4441e3834294609
*EDIT BITCHES*
That is not the final art, or even near it, it's just what I like to call CAPTAINS KRAPPY KRAPS! Or, I maed dis in 2 minutes kthx. I hope you like the thing, please tell me of any *GIANT* glitches.

*IE: OH TEH SHIT I FELL THROUGH THE FLOOR AND NOW MY CHARACTER IS GROWING GIANT TENTACLES!!!  *
Also, here is the code for the basic jumping:
onClipEvent (load) {
var grav:Number = 0;
// gravity
var speed:Number = 10;
// how fast you walk
var jumpHeight:Number = 15;
// how high you jump
var slow:Number = .7;
// sets water falling speed
var slowspd:Number = speed/1.5;
// sets water walking speed
var setspeed:Number = speed;
var scale:Number = _xscale;
var ex:Number = 5;
// makes hitTests better, change for a closer hitTest (warning, more buggy if smalle, less real if further)
this.gotoAndStop(2);
}
onClipEvent (enterFrame) {
grav++;
_y += grav;
while (_root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y, true)) {
_y--;
grav = 0;
}
if (_root.water.hitTest(_x, _y, true)) {
if (grav>0) {
grav *= slow;
}
speed = slowspd;
} else {
speed = setspeed;
}
if (Key.isDown(68)) {
_x += speed;
_xscale = scale;
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y+3, true)) {
this.gotoAndStop(1);
} else {
this.gotoAndStop(2);
}
} else if (Key.isDown(65)) {
_x -= speed;
_xscale = -scale;
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y+3, true)) {
this.gotoAndStop(1);
} else {
this.gotoAndStop(2);
}
} else {
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y+3, true) && !Key.isDown(79) && !Key.isDown(73)) {
this.gotoAndStop(3);
}
}
if (Key.isDown(79) && !Key.isDown(87) && !Key.isDown(65) && !Key.isDown(68) && !Key.isDown(73)) {
this.gotoAndStop(5);
}
if (Key.isDown(73) && !Key.isDown(87) && !Key.isDown(65) && !Key.isDown(68) && !Key.isDown(79)) {
this.gotoAndStop(4);
}
if (Key.isDown(87) && _root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y+3, true)) {
grav = -jumpHeight;
_y -= 4;
this.gotoAndStop(2);
}
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x+(_width/2)+ex, _y-(_height/2), true) || _root.ground.hitTest(_x+(_width/2)+ex, _y-(_height/6), true) || _root.ground.hitTest(_x+(_width/2)+ex, _y-_height, true)) {
_x -= speed;
}
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x-(_width/2)-ex, _y-(_height/2), true) || _root.ground.hitTest(_x-(_width/2)-ex, _y-(_height/6), true) || _root.ground.hitTest(_x-(_width/2)-ex, _y-_height, true)) {
_x += speed;
}
if (_root.ground.hitTest(_x, _y-_height-15, true)) {
grav = 1;
}
}


Considering the fact I wrote PENIS on 427 pages in 1 English class, this isn't all that impressive. But still *THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO DO FOR MOTHER FUCKING BASIC CODE!!!!*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 5, 2010)

Doing some minor spriting stuff and also chose a theme for the final city: This. Listen to it for more than like 30 seconds, it changes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 5, 2010)

Great job, Jack.

AND THAT SONG IS GREAT


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 5, 2010)

I MAEK PRETTY CODE!!!!!


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey-lo people. Working on a small little game to test some code, the game should be done by the end of next weekend. Maybe... *Sunday the 14th*..? I don't know... I'm *VERY* lazy.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually working on sprites RIGHT NOW HOLY CRAP and should post something in the near future.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 6, 2010)

I waana be an Ally that later turns out to be a Boss.


Fighting: grunts and shouts and such, maybe SUUUUUCK IT for some awesome sword attack
Platforming: quieter grunts for climbing and whatever.
Dialogue: "I have always been your sidekick! Time for my turn in the spotlight!!"
"Loss: "FUCKING COMMUNIST!!"
Other: I will tell you personally what these lines will be. They'll usually be speech and such.


You should specify your:

NAME: Brock
GENDER: Male
POSITION Ally/Boss
WEAPONS: Big-Ass Sword, if allowed a machine gun.
ATTACKS: 
Sword Strike: a fucking uppercut in the chin from the sword.
Bullet Barrage: fires like two whole Magazines into the opponent.
FINAL FINISHER: 

Scarifice to Jashin: cuts the opponent to draw blood, then consumes it and stab self in the heart. The target dies but the user does not.

VOICE ACTING: You do it, but make me sound epic.

And I must swear a lot.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 7, 2010)

Approved.

Must write paper, but maybe sprites. Probably not, though.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 8, 2010)

So I have decided that this coming weekend is the weekend that I attempt to code some cooler things than just: LOOK IT'S A WHITE PLATFORM... BUT! BUT BUUUUTTTT!!!!! IT HAS A LITTLE BIT OF WATER!!! HOW COOL??!?!?!?!?!?

mhm....
so yeah, expect more later.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 14, 2010)

The work on my game. It has, how you say... hit a wall.
I feel like the story is just a flustercluck of ideas right now, so until further notice, I'm going to start making a COMIC for the games story instead of work on code and such. Sound good? No? TOO BAD :3


----------



## lolpokemon (Nov 14, 2010)

NAME: Matthew
GENDER: Male
POSITION (ally or enemy) (optional): Playable Ally
WEAPONS: Sword, Fist
ATTACKS (you need from 1 to 3 special attacks and a bunch of regular attacks): Special
Sword Stab(stab with sword) Sword Upper (Uppercut with sword) Fist Upper (uppercut)
Regular
mainly punching and stabs weaker then Sword Stab
VOICE ACTING (do you want to do it yourself or get me to do it?): You can do it


Catchprhases

Win: See Ya
Loss: Ugh
Take Damage :Urrrgh
Intro: Time to Slice You UP


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 25, 2010)

lolpokemon said:


> NAME: Matthew
> GENDER: Male
> POSITION (ally or enemy) (optional): Playable Ally
> WEAPONS: Sword, Fist
> ...


APPROVED

Making a timeline of what happens in the game, can be added to as more people join/I get better ideas. Also maybe walking sprites.


----------



## Green (Nov 25, 2010)

Changing my form...

NAME- St. Christopher
GENDER- Male
POSITION- ally
WEAPONS- pokemon in signature (Ej (typhlosion), Nesubosu (victreebel), Bill (quaqsire), Float (togekiss), Mei (espeon), Bfi (lickilicky)
ATTACKS- Sends out a pokemon to attack. Ej uses flamethrower, Nesubosu uses leaf storm, Bill uses surf, Float uses ancient power, Mei uses psybeam, and Bfi uses rollout.
VOICE ACTING- I'll do my voices. You can use the in-game cries for my pokemon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 26, 2010)

oh why didn't i see this before now
Heh, guess I could put in a human!Derana.

NAME Derana
GENDER Female
POSITION Preferably boss.
WEAPONS A laser gun(allowed?), laptop
ATTACKS Regular: Some generic punches and kicks, shoots a few beams from gun now and then.
Special attacks: 1) Fires a big blast from laser gun.
2) Takes out her laptop and opens, the contents on the screen shocks you and makes you stunned/paralyzed(allowed? If not, opening it and slamming it shut on their head)
3) A superpowered, huge punch.
VOICE ACTING: I'll do it myself.
LOOKS: Human version of her, pretty much.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 26, 2010)

APPROVED

Timeline coming along, might try some sprites. If not walking sprites, stone and snow tiles for the mountain level near the beginning.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 27, 2010)

Demo coming along. It's part of like the 7th or 8th chapter... I've decided that I should probably start working on cutscenes soon. And on another note: LITTLE MEN STEAL OUR CART! GET ON THE POINT! WHAT ARE STUPID? NO!!!!


----------



## Superbird (Nov 27, 2010)

Any estimates on when it'll be done?


----------



## Kapton Jack (Nov 30, 2010)

Quite a bit of time actually.

I have been playing the flash/non-flash versions of Super Meat Boy, as well as some Fancy Pants adventures to get me inspired to do some shit. I guess I could start making some YouTube updates of the games progress. They you could all hear my lovely voice (JUST KIDDING IT'S HORRID LOLOL GET IT BECAUSE I SAID LOVELY). If anyone could please give me something to record my screen with, then I'd be more than happy to just put some videos up of me animating. Maybe do something every... Saturday or Sunday? I don't know really. But yeah, I should have some more images up soon. I swear to god, this weekend I will draw some characters. I'll probably put up a flash slideshow or something on my New Grounds Dumping Grounds of some characters. I might even, if I'm feeling lovely, make a decent platform engine. 

Christmas break is coming up soon guys, I'll do a lot of work then.


Maybe I should make a to-do list or some shit.... I don't really know. But yes, lots of stuff coming soon, be patient, making games is hard.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 5, 2010)

So I didn't do any walking sprites because they will be a pain in the ass but i started on standing sprites for enemies and have also decided that, while the other song was cool, THIS is a better fit. And is also cool.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I was doing work, and my computer got a virus. Long story short I got Windows 7 and lost all of my files. SO I'm going to relearn flash, and hopefully make a decent demo before this time next year. Sketches and Level designs coming soon.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 17, 2010)

^Yet another reason that Microsoft sucks.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 30, 2010)

So, I got GM8 Pro recently, and that has inspired me to continue with this. I made some enemy sprites...







...and I'm wondering what you guys think of them. The upright dude is a generic enemy who punches and bites you, the snake guy does a lot of damage but is slow, and the fleshballoon drops bombs on you or something.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Dec 31, 2010)

LOLOLOL I DON'T HAVE MY COMPUTER BECAUSE IT GOT BROKE'D BY PEOPLE IN OUR GRADE, SO ALL I HAVE IS THIS NICE DESKTOP, POOR ME!


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 4, 2011)

so sofa I think that in most games snakes are portrayed as really fast (I'm looking at you wind waker) are you trying to throw people off guard on purpose or what


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 4, 2011)

namechange said:


> so sofa I think that in most games snakes are portrayed as really fast (I'm looking at you wind waker) are you trying to throw people off guard on purpose or what


Unintentional. Actually, they move at an average speed, but their attacks give you a lot longer warning beforehand compared to other enemies, as they stretch their necks back and hiss before lunging.

What should I do next? More enemy sprites, or work on code/engine stuff?


----------



## Kapton Jack (Mar 4, 2011)

The name of the flying one is my favorite thing ever. It just sounds so dirty XD

Flesh Balloon. Heh.


----------

